# New toy



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It's so pretty I almost hate to put paint through it 

I'm going to break her in on a 4kft2 interior. 

Gotta give a big thanks to PT contributors. The advice I have gotten from here in the past year, both direct and indirect, has helped me get my business where it is today. Just developing the courage to raise prices and deal with a lower closing rate has been a big boon. Thanks for sharing guys/gals.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations on your purchase of a airless.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice! I remember when mine looked like that too


----------



## JeremyCampbell (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice unit Jmay!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

She's a Beaut JMays! :thumbup:
I have two of them. But they look like they've been around the block a few times...


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The biggest pump that I've had up till now is a 395. Always been adequate, though I have pushed the limits with them like spraying macro proxy 
It's going to be nice to have a little more power, and smart control. My old ones have seen better days... 

Thinking about coating the body with Rustolem never wet. I found out that never wet doesn't really work for paint (coated the inside of a bucket as an experiment), but it should help keep it clean.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Niiiiiice J : )

Niiiiiice. http://youtu.be/kIfOjkB17BA


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello, Jmayspaint and good afternoon to you. First off, congrat's on the new toy. New toys are always cool!

:thumbup:​
Please allow me to offer you a tad bit of trivial poop. If you don't have the gun cleaner in 5 gallon buckets they use in the repair shops to clean your equipment with and you primarily use water based paints then simply spray the unit with Greased Lightning, being careful not to let it get down into the electronics (always do this unplugged). Every once in a while, mine get a thick built up layer (like in the photo above) and this works wonders. I just spray it on heavy, walk away for about 5 minutes and then clean the machine. It'll bring it right back to the blue and/or the metal, complete with the factory shine. Please note that *some* water based paints seemingly dry like cement and can be much harder than *most* water based paints IME.

Now if you spray with oil based paints, all bets are off. The only thing I have used to help thwart off oil based paints is to pre-treat the exterior of any given machine with WD-40 and wipe. After some time and build up, the initial coat that hit the substrate has cured and becomes *somewhat* easy to chip off. I personally dedicate one of my sprayers for oil based paints so that I don't muck them all up.

Oh, the WD-40 works great on sheet rock blue steel blades and spraying shields as well. I have found that if you spray them prior to painting and wipe them, they are that much easier to clean. Sinks as well. If you have a stubborn sink and are using water based paints, just soak the sink with Greased Lightning, walk away for about 5 minutes and clean with a good Terry Towel. The sink will be spotless in t-minus 3 minutes or less. Okay, that's enough trivial poop for one day.

Congrat's again on one fine machine!

Professional Painter


----------



## JeremyCampbell (Mar 19, 2014)

Propainter- I like the advice about the drywall knifes.I'll have to try cleaning the blues with WD 40 sometime.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I've also been told that PAM works great as well. Latex or oil, haven't tried it, but seen the results. 10yr old machines still new blue.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats on the new spray rig. New toys are great.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> I've also been told that PAM works great as well. Latex or oil, haven't tried it, but seen the results. 10yr old machines still new blue.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


This is true. I've been using it on metal spray shields for years and it took 4-5 years of latex overspray within minutes. Similar principle to using peanut butter to remove road/asphalt tar from automobile body panels. The oil is a natural solvent.

Jeremy


----------

